# to apply paint on smth.



## Paramonol

Please help. Can I use verbs zetten and aanbrengen in this meaning. Markering van het verpakkingsmateriaal moet op de tegenovergestelde zijden van het verpakking worden aangebracht. Deze aanduidingen moeten grote (ten minste 10 cm hoog) en duidelijke zijn, gezet door de verf of waterdicht kleurstof.


----------



## eno2

Paramonol said:


> Please help. Can I use verbs zetten and aanbrengen in this meaning. Markering van het verpakkingsmateriaal moet op de tegenovergestelde zijden van het de verpakking worden aangebracht. Deze aanduidingen moeten grote  groot (ten minste 10 cm hoog) en duidelijke zijn, gezet door de
> in verf of waterdicht kleurstof.


----------



## ThomasK

'Aanbrengen' is originally more material, I think, may take more effort and can be used metaphorically: _een verandering aanbrengen_, introduce a change or something (doing something, fixing - though there is another meaning like: 'propose'). 'Zetten' in general is more like putting and if used metaphorically you will need prefixes or more words to create a new verb or an expression, I think. Can't think of a good example now, sorry.

Or maybe in the above sense: _dik aanzetten in de verf_. Result: "Deze ... moeten groot en duidelijk aangezet worden in verf of ..." Ik herken sporen van het oorspronkelijke Engels in het Nederlands in jouw tekst, denk ik (to be >>> worden)...


----------



## eno2

Paramonol said:


> waterdicht kleurstof.


...waterdichtE kleurstof.


----------



## Red Arrow

I think you are confusing two expressions.

To apply paint on ... = verf aanbrengen op ...

To make something stand out more (proverb) = iets in de verf zetten

For example:
He applies paint on the canvas. = Hij brengt verf aan op het doek.
We should accentuate the details. = We moeten de details accentueren / in de verf zetten.


----------



## ThomasK

No, no, have a look: look for "dik aanzetten"! The two expressions you refer to are quite all right, but there is another one!


----------



## bibibiben

That's quite a clumsy text. All you wanted to say was this:

Breng op de andere zijde van het verpakkingsmateriaal de markeringen met verf of watervaste kleurstof groot (ten minste 10 cm hoog) en duidelijk aan.

A translation closer to the original, but still less unwieldy:

Zet de markeringen op de andere zijde van het verpakkingsmateriaal. Breng ze groot (ten minste 10 cm hoog) en duidelijk aan met verf of watervaste kleurstof.

Or:

De markeringen dienen op de andere zijde van het verpakkingsmateriaal te worden gezet. Groot (10 cm hoog) en duidelijk, en aangebracht met verf of een watervaste kleurstof.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> 'Aanbrengen' is originally more material, I think, may take more effort [...]



That may be the case in Flanders, but not in the Netherlands.



ThomasK said:


> Or maybe in the above sense: _dik aanzetten in de verf_. Result: "Deze ... moeten groot en duidelijk aangezet worden in verf of ..."



Ditto. It would be considered a wrong translation.


----------



## ThomasK

Wrong? I tried to stay close the original and found this for example: "De wing te dik aanzetten maakt je ogen optisch kleiner". Should I not have added "in de verf"?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wrong? I tried to stay close the original and found this for example: "De wing te dik aanzetten maakt je ogen optisch kleiner". Should I not have added "in de verf"?



What is needed is a verb that translates _to apply_ (meaning _to put or spread on a surface_). The standard translation is _aanbrengen_ in Dutch, definitely not _aanzetten_._ Iets (dik) aanzetten_ normally means _to accentuate something_. _Iets in de verf zetten_ means _to paint something_.


----------



## ThomasK

I quite agree as for "aanbrengen", no problem with that. I thought however that one can "acccentuate" something using (applying) paint, and that that was what was being asked for.

Iets in de verf zetten: does mean "accentuate" as well, doesn't it? That is what I read at en.bab.la: both (1) to pâint and (2) to accentuate, etc.


----------

